

Gates on Yahoo: It's the people - edw519
http://www.news.com/8301-13860_3-9874922-56.html?tag=nefd.lede

======
nirmal
I wonder if he will allow the great engineers to use their own software or
force a shift into Microsoft technologies.

From pg's Great Hackers:

"What do hackers want? Like all craftsmen, hackers like good tools. In fact,
that's an understatement. Good hackers find it unbearable to use bad tools.
They'll simply refuse to work on projects with the wrong infrastructure."

------
eusman
actually it's funny if you read again the news title mentally replacing Gates
as gates!

------
timr
_"A nightmare scenario for the company would be if it succeeds in its bid to
acquire Yahoo, only to see its top talent move to new ventures."_

Let's ask the yHaus folks what they think.

------
nextmoveone
Yeah, with Rasmus Lerdorf being a Yahoo! employee, I don't think those asp.net
nazi's will allow php to roam in the Microsoft camp.

------
zandorg
So that values each employee (5000 total approx.) at about $8,920,000?

That's either a lie or complete madness. Why doesn't he just put up some job
ads with an annual salary of $1 million dollars?

~~~
anewaccountname
Only if you take a naive first-grader's ultra-literal reading of what was
said.

>Asked what makes Yahoo worth _more_ than $40 billion, Gates pointed not to
the company's products, its huge base of advertisers, or its market share, but
rather to Yahoo's engineers.

No where does he say that all the other stuff is worth $0.

------
edw519
Let the games begin!

